# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  PETG Filament Roll hole is too big to fit printer.

## Firepower

Anyone know of something I can 3D print from Thingiverse to make the hole diameter smaller on the PETG filament roll?  I can not find anything.  I am not into Sketchup quite yet.

Roll hole diameter  -  2.94 inches / 74.7 mm

My spool diameter on printer  -  1.2 inches / 30.6 mm

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Col

----------


## curious aardvark

why is it a problem ? I have spools with centres from 9mm up to about 70. 
as long as the spool is hanging on the holder, it won't fall off.

----------


## Firepower

It is actually sitting on the printer at the bottom of the spool and it is hard for the print head to pull it off the spool. 

It is not hanging on the holder.   In the photo I have loosened the filament a bit.  When printing it is tight to the head, as it is sitting on the bottom of the spool.

It would not be too good for he printer.

----------


## Davo

Thingiverse has hubcap-like disks to reduce your ID for this purpose.

----------


## Firepower

Yeah plenty on Thingiverse but for about 2 inch / 53 mm diameter filament roll diameter.

My roll holder has a diameter of  2.94 inches / 74.7 mm.

A block of wood may have to do.   :Smile:   or modify some in SketchUp.

----------


## airscapes

what size do you want the insert to  be exactly I will  roll one in onshape for you but I need all the measurements.  Think about  it as if you were going to make it..

----------


## Firepower

Thanks much appreciated.  I have not had time to learn SketchUp or the other ones yet.  Been having trouble just printing but looks like I am getting there by experimenting.

My sizes are:

Filament Roll hole diameter - 2.93 inches / 74.5 mm

My spool diameter on printer - 1.2 inches / 30.5 mm  -   I guess a little bigger would still be good for this one.

Whatever you can do would be great but do not spend too much time on it.

Thanks

Col

----------


## airscapes

it won't take long but please give me the measurements of the part you want me to model.  I assume you want a round part with a hole in the middle.Over all diameter Center hole diameterthickness of the part in MM please

----------


## airscapes

Did this round but figured would be a waste of plastic so trimmed it.Hole in center is 40mm diameter is 74.55 and width is 60mm Let me know what needs to change if anything.  Not sure how it will land on the printer bed, but adjust in slicer so it is flat on bed..If once printed it is too loose in the spool of filament, wrap some duct tape around it to get a tight fit rather than reprinting it.

----------


## Firepower

It could just be a cylinder with a hole in it and it would be tight on the filament roll so no sides would be needed.  Just to make it simple.

Please let me know if the diagrams are not clear.


*EDIT:*  Sorry I just saw your new post.  I'll check it out now.  PLEASE SEE MY NEXT POST.

----------


## Firepower

Sorry our posts crossed but what you have done is great.  That will work perfectly.

I have been printing something for hours and has hours to go so I will start printing it in the morning.

I wasted years with a generic Cura and I did not select my printer.  Since installing Cura from the printer site two weeks ago I have been printing quite a lot and improving each time.

I have a few things printed in PETG like the red one in the photo.  So getting there.

Thanks mate for what you have done.  Where are you from?  I am in North Brisbane.

----------


## airscapes

Do you want me to shrink the center hole? I am just outside Philadelphia PA across the pond!

----------


## airscapes

Here is a copy with a 35mm center

----------


## Firepower

No that will be good.  I have been using some with a 53 mm hole.

Thanks again.  It will be good to try it in the morning.  But it is already 2 am here already.   :Smile:

----------


## Firepower

Sorry crossed posts again.  You are just too fast.   :Smile: 

We have been to USA three times and last time about three years ago.  We have hired RVs and travelled from Canada to Florida and on the other side from Vancover to Las Vegas and back along the coast road including Death Valley.  I just saw Death Valley this month will be the hottest on record.  Guess we have seen enough of USA.   :Smile: 

Thanks the 35 mm one will now be perfect.

----------


## airscapes

check out Onshape.com free cloud based cad only caveat is to be free, all your models stay in the public storage area so other members can search and use. Not too bad a learning curve and good for mechanical parts..  Not an expert at all but know enough to make the dodads and documflickies I need!

----------


## Firepower

I checked out onshape a bit but I'll definitely spend some time checking it out further.

It is printing perfectly at the moment but I am at a stage of getting together some Profile files to use.  I guess you just change things quickly when I am a bit more familiar with Cura.  I am nearly there.

I got a profile from some other item and it was going to take 10 hours but I am printing one that will take 4 hours.  Now I realise I should have loaded the profile from your file but the time looks to be the same.  So all good.

I have five racing quadcopters which I usually spend my time until 2am most nights but now I have the printer going quite good it is more interesting and will spend more time on printing.

A couple of hours to go on the print.

Thanks

----------


## airscapes

I got brave today and have 8 miniatures printing.. estimate was 12 hours, I normally print one at a time as a failure of one 7 hours in can mean they all get trashed.. have a good day!

----------


## Firepower

Hope your miniature printing is turning out good.

The filament roll adaptor is a great fit.  I put one row of gaffa tape around it and it is very tight but can be easily replaced and put in another holder if necessary.

It printed out perfectly in PLA and I did not have to clean it up.

I'll now put your adaptor in Cura or the other one and have a play with it as an exercise to learn a bit.

Now I can go out and not worry about the filament jamming.

Thanks again for your help.  Now to learn how to do it.   :Smile:

----------


## curious aardvark

one other thing. 
if you find something on thingiverse and it's not quite the right size. 
resize it in cura to the right size and print. 

Often easier to do that then make something from scratch. 
Although the adaptor you have thyere is about 3 lines in openscad, so that might actually be quicker :-)

----------


## Firepower

As you mentioned scaling in Cura, I checked out youtube and it looks like I have an old Cura even thought I just got my Cura from the Cocoon printer site.

I'll look into an updated Cura and check the resizing out a bit more.  There were ones in Cura that could be resized to do what I want.

I'll check it out further.  

Thanks

----------


## kylers

It is printing perfectly at the moment but I am at a stage of getting together some Profile files to use. I guess you just change things quickly when I am a bit more familiar with Cura. I am nearly there.

----------


## Firepower

I have recently only been trying to get together profiles also but I still not sure what I have done.  I will make some up soon and make notes on what they are and then get some where I hope.

I wish I was just making quick changes on each print but I am starting to do a few quick changes but there are so many more things I am not sure of that could be changed.

I am only mainly changing Shell Thickness, Support Type, Platform - Raft, then clicking on Advanced but not doing much there yet, I see Preferences under File but have not changed anything there yet and I should be changing things under Expert/Open Expert Settings which there are things there I should be changing.  Will I ever understand it all?   :Smile: 

I recently bought some PETG filament which was all right but not as good as the PLA+  (PLA plus)  which is the best filament that I have had success with.  It is strong but flexible so I'll keep going with the PLA+.

----------

